# Peach flavoring



## TomMonger (Sep 21, 2011)

OK, I have a 4th batch of S'Pee just about ready now. I made it with White Grape/Peach slurry. But it has little if any taste of peach. I want to add some flavor, but I do NOT want to add any of that artificial crap that a friend of mine added to his peach wine. 

OK, so what options do I have other than cooking down frozen peach slices or using real peaches. Has anyone tried pure peach extracts or syrups? Canned cling peaches?

Thanks,
-Tom


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 21, 2011)

They make a sliced harvest peach - canned - I have always wondered how that would work.

They taste good - but would be too expensive to buy enough to make a 5-6 gallon batch. But if you were buying to sweeten or add flavor - it might do well and cost should not be too $$$.


----------



## TomMonger (Sep 21, 2011)

Jon,

I bought 3 cans of peaches in real juice (no syrup), pureed them, and put them in. Wow... very tasty! Now I hope my Pee clears well. Looks good so far!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good deal - let us know how it turns out!


----------



## rob (Sep 21, 2011)

can you explain how you pureed them?


----------



## TomMonger (Sep 22, 2011)

rob said:


> can you explain how you pureed them?



Rob,

I drained off the juice and used a hand-held 'stick' mixer to pureè them right in the can.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Nov 9, 2011)

I used 3lbs frozen pureed peaches in the intial steps. No taste. Then I did an FPAC using 5lbs frozen peaches/pectic/sugar. Still no taste. Went with 15 drops peach extract. BINGO!!!! Slight, but not overpowering peach notes. 

All in all, alot of sediment was on bottoms of all 3 rackings from the peach. So I lost quite many bottles from that. Just go with extract on the peach.


----------

